# 360°



## snail (15. Juli 2003)

hi leute,

könnt ihr mir software bzw. techniken empfehlen um im Internet 360° ansichten zu realisieren? Ich möchte nur einen Raum darstellen und das möglichts kostengünstig

danke 

gruss snail


----------



## DanMcFly (15. Juli 2003)

Wie willst Du das denn machen ? Mit 3D oder Photos ?

In jedem Fall würd ich Apple Quicktime empfehlen. Wenn Du's mit 3D machst dann hast du meist den Quicktime-exporter schon drin -> gratis.
Wenn Du es mit Photos machen willst, dann müsstest Du Dir das Quicktime-Studio beschaffen das nur auf Mac erhältlich ist und auch kostenpflichtig ist.

Meines erachtens aber die beste und verbreitenste Art Panoramen ins Netz zu stellen.


----------



## snail (15. Juli 2003)

hi DanMcFly,

danke für deine schnelle antwort, leider habe ich ´keinen mac :-(((

das ganze will ich mit fotos realisieren.

gruss


----------



## DanMcFly (15. Juli 2003)

Hmmm, es gibt glaub ich noch ein Tool, das RealViz heisst und eines glaub ich PanoVista oder so ähnlich.

Hast Du denn ein QTVR-Kopf für Dein Stativ ?
Und mit wievielen Photos willst Du es machen ?

Wenn Du die Photos schon hast ... vielleicht mach ichs Dir, hab nämlich grad mal wieder ziemlich Bock ein QTVR zu machen


----------



## snail (15. Juli 2003)

hey voll lieb von dir...fotos habe ich aber noch nicht...ich muss sagen was ich brauche und dann bekomme ich die bilder von einem profi knipser...den auftrag hab ich eh noch nicht...ich will mich nur erstmal erkundigen was ich brauch und was es kostet um ein angebot zu machen...aber wenns soweit ist dann komm ich gerne nochmal auf dein angebot zurück...natürlich reden wir dann über entsprechende vergütung...wenn du interesse hast


----------



## DanMcFly (15. Juli 2003)

jo, würd ich schon machen. Ich geh nur am Freitag für 2 wochen ans Meer und bin da endlich mal offline und voll abgekappt von der Welt ;-) 

Also wenn, dann müsste es vorher oder nachher sein


----------



## snail (15. Juli 2003)

kein thema...ich wünsche dir einen schönen urlaub...ich melde mich dann bei dir wenn es soweit ist...

danke cu


----------

